# aloe vera



## gjsara (Sep 28, 2004)

lyla got into my aloe vera plant and ate some ofit what should ido!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m.e. (Sep 28, 2004)

I believe that aloe vera is poisonous. You should call your vet asap!


----------



## gjsara (Sep 28, 2004)

aloe is poisnious she ate it last night i checked her stools today and they are fine she is acting normal


----------



## m.e. (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm not sure what else to do. You could wait itout, and she may be fine, or she may get worse really fast. Whoknows...a vet would be able to tell you.


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 28, 2004)

*gjsara wrote: *


> lylagot into my aloe vera plant and ate some of it what should ido!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think it depends upon how much she ate. We've had thatexperience and were told if the bun ate relatively little, it would befine. Such was the case.

If she is not showing signs of illness, there is a good probability she will be alright

Buck


----------



## pamnock (Sep 28, 2004)

No worries -- aloe vera isn't toxic to rabbits although ingesting a large amount may have a laxative effect.

Pam


----------



## gjsara (Sep 28, 2004)

THANK YOU ALLLLLL VERY MUCH!!!! lyla is doing fine she still binkys and runs around .

thank you for your help

sara


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 28, 2004)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Noworries -- aloe vera isn't toxic to rabbits although ingesting a largeamount may have a laxative effect.
> 
> Pam




I heard that somewhere too...interesting to keep in mind! Actually Ithink I heard it has that effect on humansbut can't remember.

Rose


----------

